# A Tale of Two Rivers



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Fished two different unmentionable Lake Huron tribs this weekend, one west of Harrisville, the other north of Harrisville (my 'home' water). Anyhoo, the northern stream was almost dead with one small coho parr for my efforts and the western stream awesome with a quick limit of 7-10" brookies in one hour. Methods were the same with worms and split-shot. Both streams a little high from recent rains, but I did notice the northern stream had 3 different types of maylfly hatches going on in the evening and this may have made the fishing tough. That's my excuse anyway. I realize that the lack of specifics and photos may seem a little non-helpful to some, but I am just following website rules and that (no photo's) is how I would roll regardless :lol:. A take home message may be 'don't forget the small tribs.'


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Heading up to my parents place in Oscoda for a few days and I was planning on hitting some of those "small tribs" west and north of Harrisville as well.


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Good luck man! I'm thinking that barring a ridiculous August heat wave, fishing should be really picking up between now and the close. I will be heading up by the bridge doing some lake fishing (Douglas) and hope to get a few hours on a local unmentionable this weekend.


----------



## fsafdsafdg (Aug 26, 2014)

Interesting topic.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

fsafdsafdg said:


> Interesting topic.


Interesting screen name.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=515248

Some people's kids....................


----------

